# Schutzhund training



## StormandMeighla (Jun 22, 2018)

Afternoon, I have a year old GSD that is trained in obedience and has a strong prey drive. She already naturally love to work and I would love to start Schutzhund with her. My only concern is that is it too late to start bite working? Most videos some then training their dogs on bite work at very young age. She comes from a great bloodline that is used for herding so generics is not a concern. Thanks


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

I think that any dog can be taught _Schutzhund_ no matter the age, but it gets harder and harder as time goes on. Some of the way more experienced members will come along and give you much more advice than I can. Good luck!


----------



## StormandMeighla (Jun 22, 2018)

Thank you for the advice. I definitely understand that the older she gets but she just turned a year old so she’s still a young pup. The little practice I have done with bite work she has done very well


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

No, it's not to late. I would say she's just the right age to start.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

If she has the drives to do IPO/schH then 1 year is not too old. I didn't start the first dog I titled in protection until she was 2.5. It did take awhile for her to learn to come through the bite on the long bite, but it came. I had been tracking her and she had her BH and CD (AKC companion dog obedience title) before I started protection.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

1 year old, no problem. The hardest part is finding a good club to work with. When you make your first visit go without your dog so that you can watch and chat with the members.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

A good age to start but I’ve seen four,five, even six year old dogs start out and be successful.


----------



## Bentwings1 (May 29, 2017)

I think it’s a good age to start. No jumps yet let him grow to a young adult. You will spend a lot of time tracking. There is plenty of tough obedience. The retrieves are a lot harder than you might think, but no jumps yet, get the retrieve on the flat perfect first while the dog grows.
You can do some protection basics. After you have worked tracking and obedience on a Sat. The brief protection work is a good way to relieve stress in the dog. While you do this you can begin working an out too. It will make the protection work easier in the end.

Having been in sports most of my life, I was taught to train for the end result. In this case just because you can do the BH obedience doesn’t mean you can’t continue on to the SCH I and further. When trial time comes the dog will be very sharp on the basics. In other words look ahead and gear your training accordingly.

Byron


----------

